# Shaving Cocker Spaniel Help!



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay, so I need a little help here...

My parents have an old Cocker Spaniel mix (she looks just like a Cocker, but her fur is only about 4"-5" long) that is an outdoor-only dog as my mom is severely allergic to animals that needs a good clipping and a bath.

Molly only gets a bath maybe twice a year (I think it only happens when I visit and do it myself), and she never gets brushed, EVER, so her coat is full of fist-sized mats and sticks and burrs and such. My question is: How on earth do I go about shaving her down?!

My mom purchased a cheap pair of clippers at Wal-Mart for $45 (the nicest pair they had there, and it took some convincing to even get her to "splurge" for those! lol), which are the Wahl Pro Series cordless clippers and came with 4 comb attachments with the largest size being a 1/2" cut.

I know that dirt can dull blades very fast, so do I try and cut the largest mats out with scissors, then bathe her, then shave her? Or do I go ahead and shave her, then bathe?

My mom wanted me to bathe her outside with a hose, but I WILL be bathing her in the tub.

Please help! :smhelp:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The reason why I'm shaving her myself is so that my mom can learn how and do it herself so Molly won't have so much matting and sticks poking her any more...My mom said she'd be able to keep up with it every month or however often she needs to be shaved.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she has tight mats and you aren't experienced with clippers, I would have a groomer clip her down for her comfort and safety. It is very easy to cut them with scissors if the mats are tight...and you can cut them with the clippers as well. 

Otherwise you'll want to use just a blade and either cut out the big mats then bathe and finish or cut the whole dog down dirty. Your blades are going to get hot to having a couple so one can cool while you use the other would be helpful. You won't be able to use comb attachments.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> If she has tight mats and you aren't experienced with clippers, I would have a groomer clip her down for her comfort and safety. It is very easy to cut them with scissors if the mats are tight...and you can cut them with the clippers as well.
> 
> Otherwise you'll want to use just a blade and either cut out the big mats then bathe and finish or cut the whole dog down dirty. Your blades are going to get hot to having a couple so one can cool while you use the other would be helpful. You won't be able to use comb attachments.[/B]


Thank you for your help. I have shaved her down before on my own, but she wasn't quite as dirty before as she is now. :smpullhair: I will be able to cut the mats out with scissors, as they aren't super super close to her skin. I have also cut her mats out before.

I just don't want to ruin the blade with all of the dirt/sand particles to where it won't cut the hair anymore.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also wanted to make sure that a standard #10 blade would get the job done --- it's the blade it comes with. :thumbsup: 

Also, is there is something I need to do along the way to keep the blade clear of dirt and other debris, like dipping the blade in something or will I just need to blow it out periodically without detatching it from the clippers?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it's great that you are trying to help and I hope she gets shaved, etc. It breaks my heart though to think of her with all those mats and burrs and living outside only. And no baths but maybe once or twice a year. Can't your mom take him to the groomer perhaps once a month so she can be clean and comfortable. Could she maybe come to live indoors with you? If your mom is allergic to her and she is neglected outdoors, I don't understand why your mom even has a dog. I'm sorry if I come across as judgmental but based on what you have said, I am concerned for Molly.

And I'm sorry to get off topic... I know you only asked about shaving her but as a dog lover I can't help it...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

a groomers - is so worth it with cocker.
my cocker spaniel is 16 yrs old and we gave up cocker cuts a year or so ago.. 
but she gets clipped all over - 

other wise JMM has great advice (I've clipped her myself and it's a lot of work and the clippers get hot ...quickly).
bathing first is always recommended.
and it doesn't hurt to sometimes - use scissors to get rid of the large mats.
be careful - (as I'm sure you will be) - I cut my cocker once with scissors and didn't work on her again for years (she had to have stitches!!)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I think it's great that you are trying to help and I hope she gets shaved, etc. It breaks my heart though to think of her with all those mats and burrs and living outside only. And no baths but maybe once or twice a year. Can't your mom take him to the groomer perhaps once a month so she can be clean and comfortable. Could she maybe come to live indoors with you? If your mom is allergic to her and she is neglected outdoors, I don't understand why your mom even has a dog. I'm sorry if I come across as judgmental but based on what you have said, I am concerned for Molly.
> 
> And I'm sorry to get off topic... I know you only asked about shaving her but as a dog lover I can't help it...[/B]


I feel the same way, Sher.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Get a toothbrush and some kool lube. Spray the blade with kool lube and use the toothbrush to brush out debris/hair.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> I think it's great that you are trying to help and I hope she gets shaved, etc. It breaks my heart though to think of her with all those mats and burrs and living outside only. And no baths but maybe once or twice a year. Can't your mom take him to the groomer perhaps once a month so she can be clean and comfortable. Could she maybe come to live indoors with you? If your mom is allergic to her and she is neglected outdoors, I don't understand why your mom even has a dog. I'm sorry if I come across as judgmental but based on what you have said, I am concerned for Molly.
> 
> And I'm sorry to get off topic... I know you only asked about shaving her but as a dog lover I can't help it...[/B]


I appreciate you being concerned about Molly.  Molly isn't "technically" my parents' dog...she was actually my dog until I moved out to go to college 5 years ago, and by that time she was already 6 years old or so, and I lived in apartments up until a year ago when my husband and I bought our first house, so I was never able to take her with me. So now she's around 10 or 11. She's been outside her whole life, so housetraining would be near impossible I think, and she doesn't like other dogs (I have to hold London when I'm outside to visit). But, she LOVES being outside, as she's naturally a bird dog...and she does have a shed she can go into with a dog house, heating lamps in the winter, and lots of blankies to dig in! Molly is actually a very happy girl!

My parents will start bathing her more often, as I've repeatedly said she needs to have more than a few baths per year, so that will get taken care of, and my mother is going to keep her clipped to 1/2" all over once the initial shave gets done on her.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=570823
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds like Deb's baby - same story - I think Daisy was the one !!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for your help, I will be back visiting my parents on May 14th as my mom is having surgery, so I am going to groom her then. I will pick up some cooling spray for the clipper blade. :biggrin:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of her? I would love to seem some of her!!

I have a cocker spaniel as well. Her hair is long and very thick. I can brush it every day several times a day and it will still matt up. So I keep her in a short cut. I usually shave the body short and keep the legs and ears long. I love the look on her and it makes her look years younger.

I have the same shaver so I know what a pain in the butt it is when shaving down a cocker. I will usually shave out any matts first. Then I will go over her with the 1/2 attachment and then she gets bathed. Bathing before dematting isn't wise as it sets the matts in more making it even harder to get out. You really need some kool lube as the blade will get within 5 to 10 minutes. The kool lube I use is for cooling down the blade as well as oiling it and cleaning it. I spray on in the middle of shaving her and then dip it in a puddle of it after I am done to get it all cleaned out. Make sure when you spray on the lube that the blade is completely dry before continuing to shave her as it can cause a skin irritation. Also make sure the blade is cool at all times because if it is too close to the skin when it is hot it will cause razor burn.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

> Do you have any pictures of her? I would love to seem some of her!!
> 
> I have a cocker spaniel as well. Her hair is long and very thick. I can brush it every day several times a day and it will still matt up. So I keep her in a short cut. I usually shave the body short and keep the legs and ears long. I love the look on her and it makes her look years younger.
> 
> I have the same shaver so I know what a pain in the butt it is when shaving down a cocker. I will usually shave out any matts first. Then I will go over her with the 1/2 attachment and then she gets bathed. Bathing before dematting isn't wise as it sets the matts in more making it even harder to get out. You really need some kool lube as the blade will get within 5 to 10 minutes. The kool lube I use is for cooling down the blade as well as oiling it and cleaning it. I spray on in the middle of shaving her and then dip it in a puddle of it after I am done to get it all cleaned out. Make sure when you spray on the lube that the blade is completely dry before continuing to shave her as it can cause a skin irritation. Also make sure the blade is cool at all times because if it is too close to the skin when it is hot it will cause razor burn.[/B]


Unfortunately, I don't have any photos of her at my house, but I will try and remember to take "before and after" photos (although the before photo will be embarrassing!)! Thanks for your personal advice on the kool lube and getting the mats out! I will cut and shave out as many mats as I can before I bathe her, but won't clip the rest until she's clean as she is VERY dirty! What I may end up doing is after getting the mats out, I'll bathe and dry her, then clip her, and then maybe bathe her again to make sure all the dirt is out...as well as the little prickly hairs that have been clipped.

Can I get kool lube at Petsmart or Petco? Those are the only pet stores around here that we have.


----------

